# Linux users - What is your favorite Linux distro...?



## k0na (Dec 9, 2011)

What is your favorite Linux distro and why?












If this question or a similar question has already been asked...
Do not post a reply bitching that it has already been asked.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 9, 2011)

k0na said:


> What is your favorite Linux distro and why?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/42535-Switching-to-Linux

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/36580-linux-or-windows

I've been reasonably happy with Ubuntu up until the 11.04 release.  I really don't like GNOME, and Unity strikes me as trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.  I like the NeXTish desktop of Window Maker, and I've never found one better.  I also like the simplicity and flexibility of the Debian APT package management system.  My next distro will be some other Debian-based one or a roll-your-own like Linux From Scratch.



k0na said:


> If this question or a similar question has already been asked...



Please read the stickies and use the "search this forum" feature.  You will then know and not have to state an "if" condition.



k0na said:


> Do not post a reply bitching that it has already been asked.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=27&a=1

Please do not insult the intelligence of our other members like this again, no matter how deserved such may be.  Thank you.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmm... hard to pick just one.  I use Mint on my personal and work machines.  Mint, to me, is what Ubuntu should have been - a more refined and polished OS that can be both easy to use for a novice, and wonderfully customizable for a power-user.  It also offers a multitude of variations that further refine its appeal and usefulness such as KDE versions, a Debian-based version, and an LXDE version (great for older hardware).

Then there's Puppy Linux, which is fantastic as a quick-boot, single-user type OS.  It works on just about anything from ancient machines to state-of-the-art hardware.

Then there's BackTrack, which is immensely useful for sniffing and penetration testing.  So I guess it depends what you wanna do.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I've been reasonably happy with Ubuntu up until the 11.04 release.



That's what my bf said, as well...  I've been using OpenSuse and I like it a lot though it's buggy on my home PC.  I think that's because I installed Gnome on here and Suse has always been developed more with KDE in mind.  It works awesome on my laptop, though (KDE).

I've also heard good things about Linux Mint (from him as well) but I haven't used it yet.

My favorite was always Debian but I got annoyed having to search for repos or compile stuff every time I install just because of their psychotic position on "free software."

If you want stability though, you really can't get any better than that.


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 9, 2011)

The only lunix I use is the lunix that serves best- CentOS.  I mean really, what use is a GUI but a waste of resources that can be better spent on other, more interesting things?  X can suck a baby dick.

I cannot imagine using any flavor of *nix as a desktop/daily driver OS.  That shit's for nerds, straight-up anime, neko, yaoi, an' all that jazz.


----------



## Darik5571 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use PCLinuxOS. Not my favorite but it gets the job done.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 9, 2011)

Gentoo, but no way in hell am I sitting through that again. Great learning tool for beginners who want to really get their hands dirty in Linux really quickly though.

Debian-based distros like Ubuntu are my favourites. RPM/Redhat-based distros scare me. After my simultaneously pleasant/unpleasant experience with Mandrake 7(8?) (my first Linux distro) and later Redhat 9 / Fedora, I absolutely do not want to touch RPM's ever again.

"Wellp, time to install a program."
>Dependencies
"Okay, let's grab those."
>>Dependencies have dependencies
"... Okaaaay, let's grab those, too."
>>>Dependencies have dependencies which themselves have dependencies which, let's face it, probably also have dependencies, none of which will resolve automatically and require manual installation of each package
>>>>And also version dependency of software already installed

>>>>>Dependency hell<<<<<


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 10, 2011)

yum seems to take care of all that for me.  Never had a problem with dependencies.

CPAN, on the other hand...

...

*.................................................*

EDIT1: Funnily enough, Mandrake 7 was my first, too.
EDIT2: did somebody say gent00?????/


----------



## Namba (Dec 10, 2011)

Linux is for hipsters.


----------



## Darik5571 (Dec 10, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Linux is for hipsters.


-.-


----------



## Runefox (Dec 10, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> *Macs are* for hipsters.


Fixed.

Linux is for sysadmins. :B


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> yum seems to take care of all that for me.  Never had a problem with dependencies.



Yet.  Wait until you find a good RPM for your server that isn't in a CentOS YUM repo, then you'll discover dependency hell.  YUM only makes the perversity of RPM tolerable.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> The only lunix I use is the lunix that serves best- CentOS.  I mean really, what use is a GUI but a waste of resources that can be better spent on other, more interesting things?  X can suck a baby dick.



Yeah, but it's a pain in the ass to get stuff like movies to play in only bash (though I've done it before).


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 10, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Yet.  Wait until you find a good RPM for your server that isn't in a CentOS YUM repo, then you'll discover dependency hell.  YUM only makes the perversity of RPM tolerable.



I don't doubt it, but the RPMforge repo has been behaving for me, too.  The few non-yum RPMs with dependencies I've installed (like when I set up Dropbox) went just fine after figuring the package names, some of which are annoyingly different on CentOS.  (I almost said manual for non-yum, as if anything above brew your own makefile wizardry could be considered "manual!")



Ricky said:


> Yeah, but it's a pain in the ass to get stuff like movies to play in only bash (though I've done it before).



Again, I use it as a server so playing movies just doesn't make sense.  I know it can be done, but it's basically silly proof of concept and tinkering stuff, like connecting your toaster to the internet with an embedded linux board and arduinos.  For stuff like movies, games, _et cetera_ I just use Windows.  All the behind-the-scenes stuff like storage, VPN, a few scattered and occasional game servers, irssi proxy stuff, MythTV is handled on my Linux box.


----------



## Tissemand (Dec 15, 2011)

Debian!

Everything just werx (tm). Also, it has one of the best package managers out there.

Also, JUST WORKS!


----------



## Elim Garak (Dec 15, 2011)

Arch.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 15, 2011)

Gentoo.
Although, even though I haven't ran it in a long time, I still have a fondness for Slackware. Pretty much "cut my teeth" on Linux with it. Hmm, I think it's time I make a VirtualBox session for it and see how it's changed over the years...


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> I don't doubt it, but the RPMforge repo has been behaving for me, too.  The few non-yum RPMs with dependencies I've installed (like when I set up Dropbox) went just fine after figuring the package names, some of which are annoyingly different on CentOS.  (I almost said manual for non-yum, as if anything above brew your own makefile wizardry could be considered "manual!")



I've only ever wrote one makefile. And I'll never do it again. Fuck you, Linux From Scratch.





Bobskunk said:


> Again, I use it as a server so playing movies just doesn't make sense.  I know it can be done, but it's basically silly proof of concept and tinkering stuff, like connecting your toaster to the internet with an embedded linux board and arduinos.  For stuff like movies, games, _et cetera_ I just use Windows.  All the behind-the-scenes stuff like storage, VPN, a few scattered and occasional game servers, irssi proxy stuff, MythTV is handled on my Linux box.



VPN servers on linux? Not a problem! VPN _clients_ on the other hand...

And if I could settle down on one distro? Fuduntu would be my pick. Andrew Wyatt might be known as a troll in the linux-verse, but he rolls a damn good distro based off Fedora. He's not moving onward to GNOME 3, and is considering just repackaging GNOME 2.


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 15, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> VPN servers on linux? Not a problem! VPN _clients_ on the other hand...



For a while I ran a VPN server on my, er, server.  The clients were two windows PCs and an Android.  Though now I just run it through a DD-WRT router. :x I can imagine clients being a pain.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 16, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> For a while I ran a VPN server on my, er, server.  The clients were two windows PCs and an Android.  Though now I just run it through a DD-WRT router. :x I can imagine clients being a pain.



I haven't had a reason to use VPN in six years.  I hope things have improved significantly since the hell I went through trying to connect to my college's VPN servers on SimplyMEPIS.  (That was a desktop distro that used the Debian Testing repos directly.)  Among the pains I remember well were needing to run the client as root in order to connect and needing to use a GUI without a functionally documented CLI alternative.


----------



## mojobojo (Dec 16, 2011)

Fedora 14 desktop edition (gnome), 15 and higher have gnome 3 which I am not too fond of. Recently started using linux mint to see what it is like.


----------



## sweet_deal (Dec 19, 2011)

After many years of the distro-shuffle, using everything from Slackware, to Gentoo, to Ubuntu, I finally settled on Fedora. I'm really enjoying Gnome 3.2.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 20, 2011)

Linuxmint


----------



## Zydala (Dec 21, 2011)

Needed to switch to a new distro so I test-ran some today... Debian, Fedora, etc... and while fedora was pretty cool I ended up giving Mint 12 a try and I'm actually pretty gosh-darn happy with it but I think it's because Gnome 3 seems to have 'fixed' all the issues I've had chronically with ubuntu ("omg the wireless works right off the bat! headphones actually work! the computer doesn't crash in hibernation!"). I'll see if it keeps running so smoothly for me


----------



## Runefox (Dec 22, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Gnome 3 seems to have 'fixed' all the issues I've had chronically with ubuntu ("omg the wireless works right off the bat! headphones actually work! the computer doesn't crash in hibernation!"). I'll see if it keeps running so smoothly for me


That wouldn't be Gnome 3's doing; That would be the result of better drivers / kernel.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 22, 2011)

Runefox said:


> That wouldn't be Gnome 3's doing; That would be the result of better drivers / kernel.



Yeah I know that haha... thus why "fixed" was in quotes


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 25, 2011)

Crunchbang here, I love it. On my netbook and desktop. :B


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 26, 2011)

It kinda depends on the situation, but I'd say Mint generally.


----------

